# African dwarf frogs.



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I picked up two of these little guys yesterday. They are doing very well so far. They live in my community tank with platies and guppies as well as 2 cory cats. I have been handfeeding them freeze dried blood worms. Is this ok?


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

aw its cute  i want a couple myself.

blood worms should be good, but they might have competition with the corys for the wormies


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you! I have been using algae wafers to distract the cories. This was a different petsmart than where I got my other fish and I was discusted. There were 3 live frogs and about 10 dead ones. The third live frog (the one I didn't get) was flipped over on it's back and couldn't make it up to the top for air. I believe they were starving to death because they shared their tank with a ton of snails. My two are doing very well and seemed to have grown since I got them two days ago.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

they will do fine. I have 3 african dwarf frogs and their doing fine with flake food. Mind you i haven't seen them eat them so i don't know if they will eat the flake food or not. But your frogs will do fine.


----------

